# Reversing Sonokinetic's Phrase-based libraries



## Erick - BVA (Jul 20, 2019)

For your fun and enjoyment...maybe.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 20, 2019)

I guess the phrases in Minimal are too basic that the reverse isn't as obvious. 

This is really cool though. I will have to try this.


----------

